# Anyone else notice?



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The Fire fast charger has dropped in price to $9.99? Hmmm, how odd. Using link-maker doesn't find the page I'm seeing.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-PowerFast-Accelerated-Charging-included/dp/B006GWO5WK/ref=kkin_ddp_popPFChargerT?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

That's good news. I already bought 2 (for pre-ordered Fires). Definitely charges faster and is convenient for travel.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a KB link (it's not a Kindle book so you have to change the search field to 'all').



That's probably smart. . . .there was already a discount if it was ordered with a new Fire or PW, makes much more sense to just drop the price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They did this before, I think, with the adapter thingy for the Kindle Touch or something.  It was expensive at first and then they dropped the price.

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm.  Certainly good news.


----------



## William S. (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the great news!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I already have 3 of them. Wnen I cancelled the fire 4G & ordered the fire wifi, I figured that I'll have to pay the $19 for at least that 1. Oh well. This is a great offer. I like the new chargers. You can keep the prongs folded in when not using.


----------

